# Cronjob wird nicht ausgeführt



## jogisarge (8. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab zwei Cronjobs auf unserem 1und1 Server angelegt

*/5 7-18 * * 1-5 /usr/local/bin/php4 .../script.php
30 19-6 * * 1-5 /usr/local/bin/php4 .../script.php

der obere soll alle 5 Minuten Montags bis Freitags von 7-18 Uhr laufen.
der untere Mo bis FR von 19-6 Uhr

der obere läuft und der untere nicht ****

Kann mir jemand sagen, was da schief geht ?

Gruß jo


----------



## threadi (9. April 2011)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob die Schreibweise 19-6 möglich ist. Schreib mal 19-24 und in einer ansonsten identischen weiteren Zeile 0-6. Und schau ins /var/log/syslog wo die cronjob-Aufrufe drinne stehen sollten.


----------

